# The " Little David " Slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not sure when this little guy was available.

I never saw any ads for this one in any magazines.

I don't have too much information on it.

Very similar in size to the famous Milbro from England.

Possibly early 50's?

I've seen a few of these go off on E-Bay so they must have been a little popular.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool! It's to take down Big Goliath?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

This is a very Sweet Shooting frame! Shot mine a lot









Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Love the name "Little David" LOL


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I'm not sure when this little guy was available.
> 
> I never saw any ads for this one in any magazines.
> 
> ...


I have one I got from a cousin in Mississippi in about 1953!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now we at least know it's 64 years old -Like me!!!!! Thanks Mr. Slinger!


----------

